# Please help



## ReneCherry (Jun 15, 2018)

I am at my wits ends. I have a Craftsman GT 5000. It runs fine when it's just running. The minute I engage my blades it runs rich and feels like a misfire. I have checked the spark and for good measure I replaces both spark plug coils, the plugs, fuel filter, and the PTO/electric clutch. I run non-ethanol gas. The plug on the left side is covered in soot. It's black and gets that way after a short time of running. Neither of the plug are wet. The exhaust smells really rich. I have also taken the carb off and cleaned it very well. Any help would be amazing!!


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Under the flywheel you will find the ignition condensers, it sounds like one has failed.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

You don't mention this, but is your engine using oil?? 

The early Briggs & Stratton engine for a GT5000 had a known issue with dirt bypassing the air filter and destroying the internals of the engine. B&S replaced many of these engines and provided an upgraded air filter system to correct this problem. Yours probably has the upgraded air filter system, but a simple check is to see if there is any dirt in the throat of the carburetor. If so, this is likely your problem.

I think you should do a compression test on your engine. Although it has a compression release, you can probably learn something by a difference between cylinders.


----------

